# Full Tank Pics.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I tried to get a few tank shots with out using the flash so they are a little blurry because the shutter has to be open for a while longer. I tried taking pictures when they were at there most inactive, about an hour after feeding. The color is more natural, and I dont dim my tank lights at all.

This is their usual spots in the tank, my little red is always between the 2 larger terns. And notice the right side of the tank, that is the larger terns territory.










Another shot from a different angle. I have posted before about my p's using the entire height of the tank and this is what I mean, they rarely all stay on the bottom level.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet looking setup man, your P's are lucky to have ya as an owner


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

all i can say is:GREAT FUCKIN SETUP







thats is bad ass..how is your piraya doing with the other?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys,
My guys were very aggressive a few weeks ago but things seem to have settled down a bit not. I came home one day and my largest tern was missing 1/2 his dorsal fin and the piraya had scratches all over his face and his tail fin had been nipped. 
Almost all the damage has healed up and now they are doing much better.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

great looking pygo tank, i want to do a similar setup with serras though.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Great looking tank! I really like the way you have it decorated.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I have to say is this:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

cool tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. Im jealous!!! Great Pygos and set up doode!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Very impressive setup!


----------



## JazzyJess (Mar 19, 2003)

Love the tank that is my dream tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Dude that is a great set up. I hope to have one equally impressive some day.

Joe


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

mine do that too, really nice pics !!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

you da picture man!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Great setup I especially like your driftwood in there. :smile:


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I love your set up. Close call with the aggression and fighting but glad to hear your boys are doing well now.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Your tank rocks man!!!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice tank that is what i aspire too once i get my cariba 
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Jeff, I just noticed: is that a French flag on the wall to the left?















I for sure hope not









btw: how's the agression doing atm?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Hey Jeff, I just noticed: is that a French flag on the wall to the left?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am not a huge fan of the French. 
That is an Irish Flag with my family crest on it.



> btw: how's the agression doing atm?


Doing pretty well lately. The few fin nips they had are healing nicely. The only problem I currently have in my tank is the large yellow natt taking up so much room for his territory. Like I told you, I am considering selling a few to give them a little more room. Give me your address and I will drop a cariba or 2 in the mail for ya!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great one!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Like I told you, I am considering selling a few to give them a little more room. Give me your address and I will drop a cariba or 2 in the mail for ya!


 Thanks Jeff, how considerate









*cough*_asshole_*couch*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Like I told you, I am considering selling a few to give them a little more room. Give me your address and I will drop a cariba or 2 in the mail for ya!
> ...


----------



## andyR (Mar 28, 2003)

OMG! gurke, is that a heiniken MAGNUM bottle? right on. those are soo cool. i picked one up at christmas and finished the whole thing to myself in one night. now it sits in my room as my trophy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

andyR said:


> OMG! gurke, is that a heiniken MAGNUM bottle? right on. those are soo cool. i picked one up at christmas and finished the whole thing to myself in one night. now it sits in my room as my trophy











only light beer I allow in my house!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sweet tank, what size is that?

MAD


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Sweet tank, what size is that?
> 
> MAD


 Mad,
It is a little 125 gallon. once I move to a new house, I am planning on challenging your 240 :biggrin:


----------

